# A Hearty Breakfast



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Egg Omelette with onion , bell pepper cheese and a side of hash browns / w orange juice . Had not had hash browns for awhile and occasionally good for a change .
Man OH Man she makes good omelettes .


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I make that two or three times a week. Wife's favorite. Once a week I throw in some homemade biscuits and Polaner All Fruit.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Get her recipe on here! Don't just tell us how well you ate! 😁


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> Get her recipe on here! Don't just tell us how well you ate! 😁


OK , there ain't no recipe but this is what she said .

eggs - 2 whisk of course - salt , pepper if you like
meat - ham or sausage etc.
vegetables - diced bell pepper and onion . Wife likes mushrooms or spinach or both or all the above --fry , flip


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

SeniorSitizen said:


> OK , there ain't no recipe but this is what she said .
> 
> eggs - 2 whisk of course - salt , pepper if you like
> meat - ham or sausage etc.
> ...


Cooked . . . how? I assume not raw.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

DoomsDave said:


> Cooked . . . how? I assume not raw.


fry , flip fry other side / half or something .


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I prep the meat, throw in onions and peppers at the end. Small 9" stainless skillet, non stick stuff sprayed in, pour in about half of the 5 eggs I have whisked up. Cook on medium. Throw in some of the meat onions and peppers. When it gets almost done on one side, I flip to the other side for a minute or less. Then flip again, add cheese and fold in half and serve.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Couldn't let it die


----------

